# G.E. C185 SCR based controller



## Forklift Guy (Apr 20, 2009)

Have you found the wiring diagrams or schematics that you need yet ? I can probably find any GE information that you might need.

Brad
forkliftguy


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

twotires said:


> I have an old G.E. SCR controller which has had the wiring removed - I'm trying to find wiring diagrams / information. Anyone have any Clark forklift information or G.E. SCR equipment wiring diagrams?


Do a search here on this site. I recall several threads about GE SCR controllers. Good luck. Or visit a forklift repair shop.


----------



## twotires (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I have gotten a manual for the C185 - it's G.E. publication #RKE-151. There's a wiring diagram in it. I have searched this site and found mention of G.E.'s SCR controllers in a few threads, but none where someone has used one in an EV of any sort. My equipment came from a 1977 Eaton / Yale forklift. If I could find the repair manual for that lift it would be very helpful.

Unfortunately, as best I can figure out, the C185 maxes out at 48V - not enough to get a '60's era VW Beetle going 55 mph.

I think I'm back to the drawing board. I am still planning on using the 7 inch motor from the lift, running it at 96V and advancing the brushes 10 degrees.

Michael


----------

